# Froggy went a Courtin'



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow....were any of you guys watching this auction
Aurora THE FROG 1965 model kit complete Mint in box with instructions SUPER RARE
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221631631059#ht_82wt_1362










Sale price: US $1,125.00 !! A couple of weeks ago the Aurora Vampire took $800.00 at auction...incredible prices... Both kits are mib kits.
Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Wow....were any of you guys watching this auction
> Aurora THE FROG 1965 model kit complete Mint in box with instructions SUPER RARE
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/221631631059#ht_82wt_1362
> 
> ...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That wasn't my auction and I wasn't the buyer
Just shows you there's still interest in these old original Auroras...
cheers
Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> That wasn't my auction and I wasn't the buyer
> cheers
> Denis


I know.

Carl-


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Funny how those kits, which we wouldn't touch "way back when" are so valuable to us now. I have The Vampire, disassembled in box with instructions, as well as The Frog, partially disassembled, but without the lily pad.

For some reason, BTW, I've always thought The Vampire sorta looks like Deanna Troi on STTNG.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have never seen these kits before and would have passed them by probably. The rarer the kit in good condition the more demand for it, especially in mint. Actually building it (which of course is what it was made for) would probably elicit the same reaction from pure collectors as that seen from 'Brewster's Millions' where he bought the ultra rare stamp and then used it to mail a letter.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Richard Baker said:


> ...The rarer the kit in good condition the more demand for it, especially in mint...


And yet I'll bet it'll be a long cold day in 7734 before these kits ever get repopped. I probably wouldn't have bought them as a youth and I certainly wouldn't now. But they were clearly worth a lot of money to somebody. :freak:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Yep..I check for new listings of aurora kits daily, as there re so very few I need to complete my collection.I have seen The last few frogs that went up hit for auction hit over a grand..I personally have absolutely zero interest in them, and word had it that both The frog and vampire were poor sellers for Aurora. And of course any chance of them being repopped I would say would be very slim to none..Only the hard core Aurora collector ( which I am one of anyway) would go after it...

Z *


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> And yet I'll bet it'll be a long cold day in 7734 before these kits ever get repopped. I probably wouldn't have bought them as a youth and I certainly wouldn't now. But they were clearly worth a lot of money to somebody. :freak:


Exactly. I wouldn't have back then - and I definitely won't now!

"A fool and his money are soon parted"

- GJS


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Slag them all you want BUT if you're an Aurora figure kit completest - they are a MUST have. Couldn't give them away in the heyday.

I have a complete built up Frog done by Buzz Conroy and a complete unbuilt one. The unbuilt one is cool because it was manufactured in tan plastic - very rare. The European version is in lime green.

I have a complete built Vampire in tan plastic (again built by Buzz) and a sealed Canadian version. The European Vampire comes in a mustard yellow.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

pem1 said:


> Slag them all you want BUT if you're an Aurora figure kit completest - they are a MUST have. Couldn't give them away in the heyday.
> 
> I have a complete built up Frog done by Buzz Conroy and a complete unbuilt one. The unbuilt one is cool because it was manufactured in tan plastic - very rare. The European version is in lime green.
> 
> I have a complete built Vampire in tan plastic (again built by Buzz) and a sealed Canadian version. The European Vampire comes in a mustard yellow.


*I am an "Aurora completest", Once I have all the Aurora kits I want, then my collection is Aurora "complete" :thumbsup:*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

pem1 said:


> Slag them all you want BUT if you're an Aurora figure kit completest - they are a MUST have. Couldn't give them away in the heyday.
> 
> I have a complete built up Frog done by Buzz Conroy and a complete unbuilt one. The unbuilt one is cool because it was manufactured in tan plastic - very rare. The European version is in lime green.
> 
> I have a complete built Vampire in tan plastic (again built by Buzz) and a sealed Canadian version. The European Vampire comes in a mustard yellow.


I agree Pem1'''I love collecting the more obscure kits and variants and I don't see anything wrong with it. If you don't like them... well... who cares  
I also hope they are never repopped :freak:
I've got the European Lime green Frog mib and it is packaged in the Aurora 'Thin' box
thin box compared to the Vampire...
















Cheers
Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> I agree Pem1'''I love collecting the more obscure kits and variants and I don't see anything wrong with it. If you don't like them... well... who cares
> I also hope they are never repopped :freak:
> I've got the European Lime green Frog mib and it is packaged in the Aurora 'Thin' box
> thin box compared to the Vampire...
> ...



*showoff! ..lol*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *showoff! ..lol*


Sheesh....tough crowd..... lol
Denis


----------



## pem1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Denis - thanks for posting the European Vampire pic. Very cool. It was issued in the early 70s in Europe was it not or am I just mis-remembering that?


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Never got the point of these kits, William Castle, should have been kits of 13 Ghosts or the Tingler.


----------

